# How to really service a coffee machine pictures



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

One day just to fully strip this old astoria, and i Mean strip every single nut, bolt, copper pipe right down to bare frame then we dip copper parts in acid and detail clean everything even the bolts and nuts,

This is just half the job I'll post pics of the rebuild if the engineers remembered to take some, I was away for rebuild...

Just thought some of you would like to see what we do in terms of servicing...

More pics to come...


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

That's it for now... To be continued


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow that looks like great fun. You guys are doing top job, I look forward to seeing more pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy Reincarnation, Batman! This is stunning. More please.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking at the first pictures I thought the machine was only worth scrap. What a transformation so far.


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

thanks for your comments, we love getting machines that have been neglected and doing the whole lot, it is a minimum 2 person 2 day job, unfortunately on this occasion we only got 3 more pics, this customer did not want to repaint the machine but we usually do offer this extra, cuz a machine can be brought back to life, it's like the pimp my ride of coffee machines, the really fun part is putting them back together when all parts have been cleaned and polished, and then taking it back to the customer and watching there expressions are classic when we open machine up to show them that TLC goes a long long way...

3 pics to follow...

i will definitely cover the next project from start to finish, as the next machine is having a spray job done too...


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fantastic thread. Thanks for sharing. Considering most people fear taking a screwdriver to the shower screen and unscrewing that to clean it, you've probably inspired people to think a little more about what can be cleaned / refurbished instead of replaced by buying a new part.


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Well we do replace all the gaskets, seals, vacuum/safety valves but yes sometimes all a machine needs is for all the paths like pipework, jets, solonoids etc to be cleared from all the grime it's collected... sometimes it's not even dirt thats collecting, sometimes it's the backflushing thats not being done properly and soap actually starts building up in jets if water isn't backflushed after using soap properly, but the machines we get in are normally all the same, people don't realize that machines should be serviced roughly every 18 months as shown above, this is what will lengthen machines life, but we always only get machines in when everything is failing, most of the time we get the machine to work like new without parts needing replaced.

we seen some funny things, solonoids blow up sometimes like literally pop.

people also replace there motherboards sometimes and this is the most expensive part in any machine, we don't replace them unless we really can't fix it, we have an electrical genius that has been fixing our motherboards for us when needed , most parts on motherboards can be replaced if you can find them... all cost saving in the end.

plus i guess you could call it recycling


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Fantastic pics and post


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

We recently got an identical machine as the one we serviced on this post and this one also got the panels resprayed so I'll post alot more pics up here soon...

---

- http://coffee-services.co.uk


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I'm speechless. What a rewarding task you had on your hands. Well done.


----------

